# Deer Camp Must-Have's!



## Da Hammer (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay fellas, we are in the process of building our deer camp from the ground up at our South Texas lease. We have a new building and a slab out in front of it so far but that is it. Just looking for ideas of some cool must-have's for the camp. I am talking ANY type of ideas here. Also, maybe a link with the idea would be cool too. Thanks!


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

walk in cooler and covered skinning rack.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Whiskey!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Fire pit


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

TWO toilets!! Our camp always has a line waiting on the throne before heading out to the stands in the morning.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Pool, with Hooters waitress service cocktails & wings!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Smoker and poker table. The covered skinning rack with lights is also very nice to have. We just added a 4wheeler winch w/ remote control to hoist game.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

A stripper pole and a Vegas policy...what happens at the deer camp, stays at the deer camp.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

well, the posts above covered everything, might as well lock the thread.

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Deer Camp*

I would trade the throne for a shower if I had to. I can go in the woods, can't shower there. Really appreciate it after a work day in August. We put in a fiberglass unit, with hot water heater. Second to that is AC for the camp house. Heater (propane) is really nice too, although not needed as much in South Texas as the hill contry.
BB


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Ice machine, and a set up to do most the cooking outside. Also make your fire pit large enogh for everyone to sit around. A place to keep your fire wood high and dry. You know, a rack of some sort. If you make a skinning rack with a concrete floor make sure you put a drain in the middle so you don't end up with a mudhole at the rack. And I would make your skinning rack a double. There will be times when there is a line and someone more interested in drinking and telling stories than he is cleaning his kill. A burn barrell for your trash. Since your in the South you prolly don't have any shade trees so I would cover that slab and make some shade. It will be 90 during bow season. And will get real hot this summer while your out there working. Have a nice first aid kit and fire extinguisher.

Real important!!! find out your GPS coordinates and give them to the sherrifs department to put on file inn case you have a bad emeregency and need 911 or a halo flight...


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Box of Cubans


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Lots of lights, 2 ice machines, one for Ice and the other for deer heads, Suzuki samurai, and a small sunflower field for dove hunting!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

geezuphosdn said:


> A stripper pole and a Vegas policy...what happens at the deer camp, stays at the deer camp.


X a MILLION!!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Grill, fire pit, red meat, whiskey, bed...


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

toilet paper


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Ice makers cost too much to maintain...get a few old chest freezers and fill up buckets with water and set them inside. You'll always have ice that way, it's what we used to do. You can chip ice for drinks and for cooler meat. The ice maker that we bought wound up costing us almost what the purchase price was in repairs.

Making the fire pit large enough for everyone is a really good idea as is the two toilets lol. You can get one of those propane heaters that water flows through to make a hot water shower, we still use one and it works great.

TH


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I didn't mean ice makers, I'm talkin about the freezers at gas stations you get your ice from. Got mine for less than 100$


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

What?? You got something against Chicken?? LOL



Haute Pursuit said:


> Grill, fire pit, red meat, whiskey, bed...


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

A covered porch


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

patience


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

One of the finest deer leases I was ever on had a screened in porch for just sitting around in ... away from the bugs...


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

and most of all, congenial people to hunt with.


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

Real important!!! find out your GPS coordinates and give them to the sherrifs department to put on file inn case you have a bad emeregency and need 911 or a halo flight...[/QUOTE]

DING DING this is the most important---last year during thanksgiving we had to use this---had a UTV accident that cost one of my lease members her life; very bad deal but we called and used Halo flight; this accident happened 16 miles from pavement inside our ranch--everybody should have the coordinates regardless if your 16 miles inside a ranch our 16 feet inside it---


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> What?? You got something against Chicken?? LOL


Not at all... We let State Vet join our group!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a family member that has a fire pit with two benches made out of flag stone. One on each side of the pit. Super sharp but any kind of benches would be fine.

He also built a man camp house which is about 8 x 15 with two bunk beds and a window unit. No windows. I slept better in it than I do my house!

My old boss has an outdoor shower made up of unistrut and corrugated tin. Somewhat cheap and effective. 

Ceiling fan for the outside sitting area. 

Plenty of picnic tables.

Maybe a nice stainless steel table for cleaning.


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

All good responses but I'll go outside the box with one of my favorite additions to a camp. I love having a real big floodlite shining on a feeder or two visible from camp. Something neat about looking at big deer after dinner right by camp!


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

*camp*

Here's our set-up. Since the pics we've added a 300gal gutter fed water cistern with a well pump, built counter top space along the back of the deck in front of the trailer and built in the sink for washing up and cleaning game. Shower and toilet are in the trailer fed by the cistern (it's nice to not make that cold trip out to the outhouse in the early morning). We've got BBQ Pit, Stove, Flat top griddle and just got a countertop oven. We put up another canopy next to the deck for parking 4 wheelers out of bad weather. Direct TV dish is mounted to the roof. Fire pit is out in front of the deck out of frame. Still looking for a stand up or chest freezer for keeping ice, other than that we're done. Any nicer and the wife will want to come up!

Last week was the 1 year anniversary of the fire that burned our lease and destroyed our entire camp. My partner on the lease and I got all this set up in August and September of last year, pics are from 2nd week of 2011 season.


----------



## Da Hammer (Nov 17, 2010)

I should have known I would have received several wild answers on this one. Kind of a loaded question. Althought some good information in the replies but maybe I should have been more specific. We pretty much have the standard stuff for our camp like a shower, restroom, fire pit, cleaning station, etc. I was looking for some unique suggestions. For example, we were shown a newer "pear burner" with cool accessories. Talk about a good and quick way to light the campfire! Oh, and the lighted bow range is a GREAT idea too. Keep em' coming fellas, Thanks!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

once there's running water and plumbed toilet facilaties, then the women show up and camp is ruined.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Then you need a new woman....



kweber said:


> once there's running water and plumbed toilet facilaties, then the women show up and camp is ruined.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Like someone said earlier, TWO toilets is a must.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

The heck with lighted bow range. We have a ball with the lighted RED RIDER BB gun range. Last year we stayed up til midnight shooting everything from clay target to empty shotgun shells. The boys started it, and by the end of the night the dads were just as much involved. That will be a staple in everyone of my camps. Just think about it. Low cost, Low Risk and Lots of fun.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

kweber said:


> once there's running water and plumbed toilet facilaties, then the women show up and camp is ruined.


If you consruct the toilet WITHOUT a door ... It's better than no toilet at all.
:biggrin::cheers:


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Another aspect of our lease... with throwing knives and hatchets, one can stay ammused for hours.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

With 14 buildings that are for sleeping and all are plumbed and have hot and cold running water and 2 out buildings 1 is a walk in cooler and the other is a building that has 2 bath and shower with a toilet and the last is a washer/dryer and stand up freezer its hard to have a fire pit big enough for everybody to fit around yes we have a stainless table with a triple sink with sone to be running water at the skinning rack next to the walk in cooler oh yes 1 other out building that the well pump is in with a 1000 gal water tank for camp and I forgot about 1 other building that is in camp that is not ours but we can use it for storage yes wifes come and several also hunt I am the lease manager my wife hunts and she totes a Judge and i will not sayto much I hope cause she reads my post. LOL Beau


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

an outdoor shower with hot / cold water is great until it gets around 50 degrees, then you can't dry off fast enough. Good luck with your project!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

mywifeshusband said:


> With 14 buildings that are for sleeping and all are plumbed and have hot and cold running water and 2 out buildings 1 is a walk in cooler and the other is a building that has 2 bath and shower with a toilet and the last is a washer/dryer and stand up freezer its hard to have a fire pit big enough for everybody to fit around yes we have a stainless table with a triple sink with sone to be running water at the skinning rack next to the walk in cooler oh yes 1 other out building that the well pump is in with a 1000 gal water tank for camp and I forgot about 1 other building that is in camp that is not ours but we can use it for storage yes wifes come and several also hunt I am the lease manager my wife hunts and she totes a Judge and i will not sayto much I hope cause she reads my post. LOL Beau


.
14 buildings?...
that's not a camp.
that's a colonia.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*camp*



kweber said:


> .
> 14 buildings?...
> that's not a camp.
> that's a colonia.


And for the most we all get along now that I got rid of the one's that thought they could do what they wanted to do the way they wanted to do it and the heck with everybody else. Beau


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

two 50 inch flat screens in our out outdoor pavillion with Dish network


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Redsmacker said:


> Here's our set-up. Since the pics we've added a 300gal gutter fed water cistern with a well pump, built counter top space along the back of the deck in front of the trailer and built in the sink for washing up and cleaning game. Shower and toilet are in the trailer fed by the cistern (it's nice to not make that cold trip out to the outhouse in the early morning). We've got BBQ Pit, Stove, Flat top griddle and just got a countertop oven. We put up another canopy next to the deck for parking 4 wheelers out of bad weather. Direct TV dish is mounted to the roof. Fire pit is out in front of the deck out of frame. Still looking for a stand up or chest freezer for keeping ice, other than that we're done. Any nicer and the wife will want to come up!
> 
> Last week was the 1 year anniversary of the fire that burned our lease and destroyed our entire camp. My partner on the lease and I got all this set up in August and September of last year, pics are from 2nd week of 2011 season.


This is plush compared to ours. Our "Hunters Palace" is pretty comfy though. The bigger the fire pit the better in my opinion. Make sure you don't leave your shower puff in the camp shower keep it at your bunk. 
X's 3 on the dual toilet idea.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

pavillion next to camphouse - Tv's plus fire pit = good times


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

A feeder that you can see from the front porch that goes off about 9:00 am and again at noon. In case you don't feel like getting up in the morning and to watch while you are cooking lunch(just before your mid-day nap).


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

A "mudroom". This is a heated/cooled room where you can walk in from hunting/working, sit down and remove boots, coats, wet clothing, ect. and not get mud and dirt all over your camp. Makes keeping the camp clean sooooo much easier. Covered porch will do if its big enough but most are not. In the morning you can step into the mudroom and put on your boots and coats just before leaving while still in the heat. Add a gunrack and you don't have firearms in the corners of the camp.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

A good sound system to hear your Robert Earl and Max Stalling..


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

Did I mention NFL Sunday Ticket?


----------



## jeffrush (Jan 14, 2010)

A swimming pool is the best thing ever added where I'm at in Cotulla.


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

The most important thing to me, would be good company.If all the guys in camp don't have good attitudes and are easy to get along with,then no matter how good the camp is, it won't be fun.My brothers and I have shared leases for several years without any issues at all because we get along.Amenities are just good add-ons, not that there is anything wrong with all mentioned above.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Deersteaks said:


> The most important thing to me, would be good company.If all the guys in camp don't have good attitudes and are easy to get along with,then no matter how good the camp is, it won't be fun.My brothers and I have shared leases for several years without any issues at all because we get along.Amenities are just good add-ons, not that there is anything wrong with all mentioned above.


Amen!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

A good yoga instructor is always good for the soul!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

But bad for the heart..Nice



Shaky said:


> A good yoga instructor is always good for the soul!


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

Lighted horseshoe / washer pit, the evenings go on forever.


----------

